# snow enigma eclipse x raptor - outcome?



## tattooandy (Jul 16, 2009)

snow enigma eclipse x raptor. what would the babies be?

thanks for any help in advance


----------



## Demon9374 (Apr 22, 2009)

25% Eclipse HET Tremper Albino
25% BEE HET Tremper Albino
25% Mack Snow Eclipse HET Tremper Albino
25% Black Hole HET Tremper Albino


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

25% eclipse het tremper
25% mack snow eclipse het tremper
25% eclipse enigma het tremper
25% mack snow eclipse enigma het tremper

however, your mack eclipse enigma is very likely to be het tremper so possible outcomes could be

12.5% eclipse het tremper (eclipse)
12.5% tremper eclipse (RAPTOR)
12.5% mack snow eclipse het tremper 
12.5% mack snow tremper eclipse
12.5% eclipse enigma het tremper (BEE)
12.5% tremper eclipse enigma (nova)
12.5% mack snow eclipse enigma het tremper (black hole)
12.5% mack snow tremper eclipse enigma (dreamsicle)

all babies especially the non enigmas will show a variety of patterning from banded through jungle to patternless stripe depending on what the parents look like or are carrying


----------



## tattooandy (Jul 16, 2009)

thanks for the help guys.......looks like next year could be interesting


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

tattooandy said:


> thanks for the help guys.......looks like next year could be interesting


definitely a pairing well worth doing


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

boywonder said:


> 25% eclipse het tremper
> 25% mack snow eclipse het tremper
> 25% eclipse enigma het tremper
> 25% mack snow eclipse enigma het tremper
> ...


 

Is that best you can do? I bet theres a longer list than that up later dude :rotfl:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

:lol2:

that leogen calculator will be worn out


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> Is that best you can do? I bet theres a longer list than that up later dude :rotfl:


*Well i wouldn't want to dosapoint:Na_Na_Na_Na:.*

[1C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Eclipes hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
Eclipes striped HET Talbino.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow aberrant SPLIT Super snow /HET Talbino.
Eclipes snow hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Eclipes snow striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow /HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
----------
[2C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant SPLIT Super snow /HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.


*What a minute there another snow type so i have more:lol2:.*

[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

Eclipse normal HET Talbino.
Eclipse aberrant HET Talbino.
Eclipes hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
Eclipes striped HET Talbino.
Eclipse reverse striped HET Talbino.
Eclipse patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
----------
[2CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

[1C]Eclipse snow SPLIT Super snow/HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes snow striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse snow patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
----------
[1CS,2CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

[1C]Eclipse enigma HET Talbino
[1C]Eclipse enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipes enigma striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1C]Eclipse enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.
----------
[2CS,2CE]Eclipse snow enigma SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped = .

[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma hyper aberrant HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipes snow enigma striped SPLIT HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma reverse striped HET Talbino.
[1CS,1CE]Eclipse snow enigma patternless reverse striped HET Talbino.


----------



## tattooandy (Jul 16, 2009)

hhmmmmmmmmmmm.......not much to say to that apart from wooosshh straight over my head lol. :bash:


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

tattooandy said:


> hhmmmmmmmmmmm.......not much to say to that apart from wooosshh straight over my head lol. :bash:


 
You and everyone else mate,




You never disappoint me Gaz!, I always get a good laugh from your posts:lol2: but how did you know I meant you?:whistling2:.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

tonkaz0 said:


> You and everyone else mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is noone else that give full possible outcomes is there ?.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

gazz said:


> There is noone else that give full possible outcomes is there ?.


 
Ha ha I expect there is loads my friend but I should think they probably have a life!,

Like andy says thats just gone right over his head so what help was it?,

keep it brief and to what the most commonest morphs you will get out,
To be honest if you have just the one pairing you may only have perhaps eight to twelve eggs if your lucky in a good season so when you get 12 babes and 600 options its gonna be very confusing still dont you think?, coarse you dont as we wouldnt be having this conversation,

I personally think its best to wait until the little chap is in front of you then say what the parents are then go from there, but thats my opinion :lol2:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

gazz said:


> *Well i wouldn't want to dosapoint:Na_Na_Na_Na:.*
> 
> 
> 
> > andy will have to add a spell check to the leogen


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

boywonder said:


> gazz said:
> 
> 
> > *Well i wouldn't want to dosapoint:Na_Na_Na_Na:.*
> ...


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

PMSL at tonkaz!! Say it as it is mate, we're all thinking the same thing!


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

tonkaz0 said:


> Ha ha I expect there is loads my friend but I should think they probably have a life!,
> 
> Like andy says thats just gone right over his head so what help was it?,
> 
> ...


Agree - while it is possible to list all the options, most people want to know what the 'could get' from potential pairings, in simple terms.
To be honest, I don't even put 12.5 % etc, as it's all luck of the draw at the end of the day ! I tend to just say, chance of Nova/Raptor or whatever (and yes I know they are Enigma Patternless Eclipse Tremper blah blahs but everyone who tends to be interested knows them as their 'easy to remember/trade names'). Particularly with polygenic traits that can literally show in any way shape or form it gets a bit daft to put, may have some hyper abberant/abberant/curly wurly/slash lines........... They will come out as they come out basically ! :lol2:


----------

